# Silver acid test color chart?



## Axl_Bundy

Is there such thing as a silver acid test color chart? I can't find one anywhere.
I have tested between 15-20 lbs of flatware and jewelry and didn't find very much but I only kept the pieces that turned red. 

Does the test piece have to turn red for it to be actual silver?


----------



## Harold_V

As the percentage of silver subsides, the resulting color will shift towards brown when tested with Schwerter's solution. Also, if allowed to sit long enough, the original red reaction will shift color, revealing the presence of copper. It's not really sensitive enough to be used as a method of determining silver content, but if a reaction lacks a red color, pretty good chance there is no silver present, or that the percentage is so low that it is overshadowed by the color of base metal(s). 

If in doubt, dissolve a small portion, then add HCl. If no silver chloride forms, pretty good chance there is no silver present. 

You likely understand that it does no good to test items for silver unless you file a notch, so you can test under the surface? 

Harold


----------



## butcher

Schwerters solution (as a test for silver or karat gold).
Schwerters solution, which is made from potassium dichromate, and dilute nitric acid solution.
One recipe:
1/4 Oz. (7.9ml) distilled H2O
15grams K2Cr2O7 (potassium dichromate) (bright orange salt)
3/4 Oz. (22ml) HNO3 

Silver = bright blood red
Sterling silver .925 = dark red
0.800 silver = brown
0.500 silver = green

Brass = dark brown
Copper = brown
Nickel = blue

Palladium = no reaction
Gold = no reaction

Remember metal can be plated; you will need to file a deep notch to get to the metal below to test it.


----------



## Axl_Bundy

When ever I saw a red spot, I tested the same spot 6 or 7 times. Is that ok or should I give er' a filing?
Even when I tested silver marked 800, it still was red.


----------



## Axl_Bundy

I actually have a new test kit coming in. I think it is JSP.


----------



## butcher

Remember metal can be plated; you will need to file a deep notch to get to the metal below to test it.

Without filing the surface you will have no idea of what the majority of the metal is, by testing the surface you can only determine the surface or if it is silver plated, filing a deep notch you can determine what the majority of the metal is, if it is actually the same as the surface.

Many times silver is plated to white brass like base metals, so if the plating is worn it will still somewhat resemble silver.


----------



## Harold_V

Axl_Bundy said:


> When ever I saw a red spot, I tested the same spot 6 or 7 times. Is that ok or should I give er' a filing?


Without filing, you have no guarantee that the item isn't silver plated. By cutting deep with the corner of a file, you would penetrate any plating, so you'd be testing the core material, which is what you need to do. If silver plating is thick enough, a dozen tests wouldn't reveal a plated item if you rely on testing just the surface. Alternately, most silver items are generally marked, albeit by some mystical code. If you can learn the markings and what they mean, you may not have to test unless you suspect the piece is not legitimate. Look for things like numbers (925--sterling, 900-- coin silver, etc.. I recall processing some flatware that was made in one of the Scandinavian countries---marked 720). 

On that subject, if an item is plated, with a copper alloy internally, a simple test by filing, then a drop of nitric will be very revealing. If the item is solid silver, the test would yield almost no color change in the solution, although given enough time a slight blue color will develop. However, if the item is plated over a copper or nickel alloy, you'll see an instant blue color develop. When you rinse off the piece, you'll see that the silver has assumed a rather pleasant cream color, while the base metal would appear different. If the notch filed is cream colored uniformly, it's safe to assume the item is solid silver, although that does not address what alloy. 



> Even when I tested silver marked 800, it still was red.


And that's why I said that you can't (reliably) determine silver content with Schwerters. I've read the definitions of color variations and how they're related to the percentage of silver that is present, but in practice it isn't all that reliable. My advice to you is to use Schwerters to determine the presence of silver, and not rely on the results of the test to determine purity. 

Harold


----------



## Axl_Bundy

Thank you very much for the help. I am going to retest everything.


----------



## lazersteve

There is a silver test result color list in the Guided Tour-->Reaction List; item number 23 on the list.

Steve


----------



## Axl_Bundy

Thank you.
My test acid came in. I think I found some nice silver and gold but I have one chain that won't dissolve in anything. The only thing it comes close is in 10 K?

I tried all the acid. 10k, 14k, 18k, 22k, silver and platinum. My stone has taking a beating trying to figure it out. So has the necklace...almost wore out the clasp too. It might be easy for you experts but I am fairly new.

I'm having a great time! This is a cool hobby and this is a great site!


Here are some pics. The one with the acid test was taken 3 or 4 minutes after application.


----------



## martwec

simple,stainless steel do noy react to the acid test,one exception,some jewels are made of 316l type of stainless,it stayes on the 18k acid,on the 22k if you wait a couple of minutes it will start to fade but with a gree yelow color very bright, simple real white gold is yelow gold so when you take your acid test on white gold,your scratch mark on the result test on the good karat will turn to yelow ,stainless steel does not change, its verry verry bright white and will stay white,when you are realy not sure,remake your test,make a realy deep scratch and beside it use something you have you know is stainless steel,like a spoon or knife and make a scratch beside the other one and test both


----------



## Stacycoles

hi I tested a silver bowl I scratched it on the stone and it turn yellow with the silver but when I put platinum acid it doent disappeared at all does this mean there platinum when u put a scatch in it , it starts turn reddish yellow then goes yellow


----------



## canedane

" I scratched it on the stone and it turn yellow"
Silverplated brass.
What is platinium acid? I do not think you can test siver with that. Read the tread and learn to test silver.
4 minuts after you becom a member you alreaddy ask your first question.
Try to find your answer your self, and if you can not do that we will proberly help you.
Henrik


----------



## anachronism

And in breaking news some of the more long standing members have even learned to spell check their posts. 8)


----------



## jarlowski1

anachronism said:


> And in breaking news some of the more long standing members have even learned to spell check their posts. 8)



Maybe he just had a few too many drinks and decided to comment. :mrgreen:


----------



## canedane

Jon,my English is pretty good(in Denmark), a pitty even a brittish dont understand mutch of it.
I will try to use a spell control in the future.  
Henrik


----------



## Shark

I think He may have meant punctuation. But I'm not Jon..


----------



## anachronism

Hehe to be frank I thought that maybe it was a post after a few beers :lol: 

No harm no foul 8) 8) We all do it occasionally. 

Jon


----------



## B-Rock905

canedane said:


> " I scratched it on the stone and it turn yellow"
> Silverplated brass.
> What is platinium acid? I do not think you can test siver with that. Read the tread and learn to test silver.
> 4 minuts after you becom a member you alreaddy ask your first question.
> Try to find your answer your self, and if you can not do that we will proberly help you.
> Henrik


You may be a "Well known Member" But You lack Basic Social Skills! What a Rude, Hurt-full way to Remark about a new members Question. Why even have a forum if this is the way that You treat new members? Have You even considered that the Question that was asked in the general forum was a Question that he tried unsuccessfully in the past to get a Straight answer? Shame on you "Sniper" You should be banned from this forum for your bad behavior for a While. And maybe ask the Doc. if maybe You should reduce your prozac to a Half - Tab pert day.


----------



## Geo

B-Rock905 said:


> You may be a "Well known Member" But You lack Basic Social Skills! What a Rude, Hurt-full way to Remark about a new members Question. Why even have a forum if this is the way that You treat new members? Have You even considered that the Question that was asked in the general forum was a Question that he tried unsuccessfully in the past to get a Straight answer? Shame on you "Sniper" You should be banned from this forum for your bad behavior for a While. And maybe ask the Doc. if maybe You should reduce your prozac to a Half - Tab pert day.


This is a world wide forum and almost every country is represented within it's membership. The forum itself was founded in Canada, so be thankful it was not started in French. Your membership is only a few hours old and you have already insulted a long time member for something very personal. This is looked upon as very disruptive on the forum. The forum is a very valuable place of information that you will not find anywhere else on the planet for free. If you came here to learn, you should be busy with that in mind instead of policing how someone from another country types in English. The admin does not take personal attacks on other members lightly. I have no doubt that you will receive a stern warning about what you posted. Do not take it lightly because it's the fastest way to find the exit from the forum.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

As a couple of members have already pointed out, your post is not well received. You should review the forum rules at https://goldrefiningforum.com/threads/gold-refining-forum-rules.31182/

canedane's post is over two years old. If the moderating team had a problem with it, rest assured we have already dealt with it. We don't need new members trying to do our job for us.

Your post also violates forum rules by making a very personal insinuation that canedane is on some type of psychotropic medication. If you make any further similar posts, your stay here will be short.

Dave


----------

